# Wiiz Bar apk? (market missing many many apps)



## JirafaBo (Sep 26, 2011)

I've done all the fixes/workarounds, there are still many many apps missing, they're just not Facebook so nobody notices/cares.

Anyone have wizz bar apk by chance? I can't get it from the market and it's a free app.


----------



## slug (Aug 24, 2011)

Are you sure that is the name? I don't see it in the market with my galaxy s 2 either,


----------



## pauljohn696969 (Aug 26, 2011)

I beleive Wizz Bar is for Honeycomb which is why you can't find it in the Market. I looked at some of my "special" sources and it lists Wizz Bar in the Honeycomb section.


----------



## drt054 (Sep 24, 2011)

\"pauljohn696969\" said:


> I beleive Wizz Bar is for Honeycomb which is why you can\'t find it in the Market. I looked at some of my \"special\" sources and it lists Wizz Bar in the Honeycomb section.


 https://market.android.com/details?id=com.snowbee.wizzbar&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5zbm93YmVlLndpenpiYXIiXQ..

You are correct sir!!!


----------



## JirafaBo (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm a tard.


----------



## pauljohn696969 (Aug 26, 2011)

Get Smart Taskbar JirafaBo. After your request I looked at the Samsung and thought their extra apps drawer was cool so I did a little hunting.

Smart Taskbar is simular in that you swipe to bring it up however instead of just displaying a few tasks, it displays the contents of your entire app drawer shrunk to fix on the screen. You can also add a bunch of favourite apps long the top and you swipe again to hide it. It's available from in all the apps I tried.

A neat and functional replacement for Wizz Bar (who's wants wizz on their tablet anyway? (grin).


----------

